# "Sniping in France 1914-18" by Maj. Hesketh-Prichard



## casing (8 Jun 2005)

_Sniping in France 1914-18_ _- With Notes on the Scientific Training of Scouts, Observers and Snipers_ by Major H. Hesketh-Prichard DSO, MC
ISBN: 1874622477 

Came across this book in the library at the MEGA the other day.  Thought it might have some interesting bits of information in it so I picked it up and flipped through it.  As I was expecting a rather dry accounting of sniping during WWI, I was pleasantly surprised.  What I found was an easy to read, entertaining, and informative book.  At a quick 143 pages (the Amazon listing incorrectly indicates 176 pages) it doesn't eat up too much of your time.

You would be hard pressed to dig up a better authority on this particular subject during this particular time period than Maj. Hesketh-Prichard.  You can point your finger at him as being responsible for turning sniping into a profession within the Commonwealth forces.

I was planning to write a more thorough review on it but when I dug up the link above I found that someone has already put some effort into a rather good one.  Have a look at it.


----------

